# WLAN einwählen...



## Testsieger (30. Juli 2005)

Moin...

Wie kann ich es machen das nach dem öffnen des IE sich das WLAN automatisch verbindet damit ich ins Internet komme ? Immer über Netzwerkverbindungen das WLAN zu aktivieren kann ja nicht die Lösung sein :-D

MfG TS


----------

